# Constipation cure all



## annalise07 (Nov 15, 2007)

I finally found it after suffering for years from slow bowels and constipation on a very regular basis. Answer: Mineral oil. I take 1 tbs every night and now I go every morning and once during the day. Please experiment. And remember you may need less. One tbs is what works for me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Be careful.Mineral oil can irritate the lining of the intestines in some people and can also prevent you from absorbing fat-soluble vitamins properly. It is usually not recommended for long term use because of those reasons.K.


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

Yes, it is true probably that this is not a good idea for long term use but I think I might have to try stuff like that for my problem. I used zelnorm which is not on the market and don't know what else to do.


----------



## opaque (Nov 14, 2007)

I too have been using mineral oil for over a year now and it has been a big help for me !!!


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Vet recommended it for my cat's hairballs.


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

Started with 1 teaspoon and found it to be effective. Thanks so much for this thread. I used stool softeners and was bowed over by bowel cramps twice. The second time, my reflux acted up.


----------



## SKZ (Dec 1, 2007)

Joan:I would use mineral oil everyday of my life if I wasnt aware of the fact that it interferes with the absorption on the fat soluble vitamins. It is like a magic cure, expect unfortunately then you are interfering with your overall nutrition. Believe me, I hear you and I know exactly what you are experiencing. My IBS-C was so bad 2 nights ago, I had to go to the ER. (what a waste of time).


----------



## blondgirl31 (Dec 11, 2007)

What about magnesium citrate? My chiropractor recommended it (she also treats IBS). She also recommended probiotics.


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

Hi...I just used it once. The stool softeners are very hard on me. I am getting my zelmac from Mexico. Hey...that was my holiday present I guess. Was so happy about that, of course I have to hide from doctors that I am taking it. WHAT A WORLD...WHAT A MESS...though I could weave some kind of myth for them.............easily.Sorry you had to go to the ER skg...you have to be dead for them to take care of you, I think. Forgetaboutit...how mean these hospital workers can be. Peace on and poops on the FDA


----------



## mandabell26 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello!! I know what you mean about the zelnorm it helped me for a little while & then for some reason it became less effective







So now I am not taking anything for my IBS-C. It has been almost 4 weeks since I have had a #2 special. I am ready to try anything! What is zelmac?


----------



## JayCatGuy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mineral Oil? Well, I hope it isn't going to be one of this "WONDERS" that peters out.I didn't go (make) for 23 days and before that 12 days...and so on (went to ER, then was sent home cause CT normal) however, they didn't check XRAY of stomach just to see Quantity of stool...whatever, they were very rude to me.Next day, they call me from ER and said, "we reviewed CT and found Bile Duct/Pancreatic Ducts obstructed and thus dilated, high bilirubin...spleen, high bilirubin (hepatitis)...I asked "is this related to Constipation? He said, "COME RIGHT IN and we'll work on this then the constipation. They left me in ER on tiny bed for 10 hours, they didn't even do the battery of tests he told me over the phone and in morning, they discharged. My GI and regular MD, have been completely unhelpful. I too used to use Zelnorm...still have bottles, but nothing works anymore.TRIED MINERAL OIL (drink 3 tbs) or by Enema. And finally, I started to move bowels...but not immediately...took about 2 days...little by little and more and more...and, finally yesterday, I thought I was "empty"...(large very black/hard stool)...and felt empty 1st time in 8 months.HOWEVER, late last night...that HORRIBLE FEELING IS RIGHT BACK...and feels just as I did 5 days ago.So, I'm all confused.I think it origially worked cause my colon/intenstines were so dry (for when Zelnorm was knocked off, I tried all the OTC laxatives and combos, and then found the FLEET ENEMA (phophates)...which I overused unfortunately for many months had always salty tongue (often retained the enema) and that's perhaps what could cause, in my case, such a dry colon? (again, I don't know)...nothing moved (even gas, which was even more painful than anything, explosion)...anyway...I usually do the Mineral oil the night before...and at some point next day...but today, nothing and I can barely sit up straight. Perhaps more is coming down...WHO KNOWS (I certainly don't)...but, this pain is horrible. I'm not giving up on MOil yet...probably not good for my bile/pancreatic ducts...but first things first. At this point...I'm practically homebound and feel poisoned.Never thought Moil would have worked so well w/others so please let me know how you've all been doing who it's helping?If it would be working...eventually, I'd cut back.I'm only thinking about "Colon Hydrotherapy"? Anybody try that? Did Castor Oil month ago...worked but it burned right side of stomach for days after. [email protected] (New York) Thanks all and thank 4 your postsPS...Yes, I know about the Moil and it's negative influence on absorption of fat soluable vitamins...but not that it's bad on the intenstines, where'd you learn that....I'd like to read more on that?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Irritating the lining of the colon is mentioned in most of the sites that list all the side effects.


> adverse drug effects: Ingestion of mineral oil may chronically irritate the lining of the intestines because they often react to it as a foreign substance.


from http://home.caregroup.org/clinical/altmed/...Mineral_Oil.htmis one example.K.


----------



## JayCatGuy (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Kathleen, I read the link you left. And unfortunately, as with just about all laxatives comes side-effects...often, if they're effective, they come with side-effects. I read the full article and beside irritating lining of intenstine, it interacts w/most RX's (and fat soluble vit's too),... "due to increased motility". I happen to have 2 very painful conditions (besides this IBS/C), and by the 2nd day of mineral oil...started to feel the pain like never before, 3rd night, I was awake all night long...meaning, the "pain meds", which been on for over 10 years (but constipation problem started 2 years ago (even though I'm 10% of the pain medication I was on for the first 9 years, hoping by this major cutback it would help; didn't in my case). Anyway, I noticed this side-effect with Zelnorm, Amitiza and even castor oil...everything that works, and speeds motility, even indirectly seems to increase my pain (even simple Miralax, which is just an osmotic). Another side-effect I get from practically all stimulant laxatives is Hypotension and Syncope. But what's the choice? Be in the hospital every month or ER, w/severe pain from not moving bowels for weeks at a time and the resulting long-term toxicities on body? Or keep trying new laxatives, hope they work and see if I can tolerate the Side-effects (which for me, come on fast and strong, perhaps worsened by other illnesses I have and many needed medications (including pain med, which certainly doesn't help my case and that's why I've cut down on them...hoping that would help this horrible severe constipation...to my suprise, though...didn't help a drop). The natural way (increasing the fiber, water, probiotics, exercise)...unfortunately, doesn't come close for doing "doing it for me" at this level ostipation.I'm so fed up w/all this...the pain...the loss of so much "living", from the cramps, etc...My latest GI wanted me to do a GoLytely weekly, and during the week...do 8 doses X 17 gms of Miralax daily (which is PEG (same ingredient in Golytely)...which is a little over 1/2 of a Golytley.GI before that, flat out exclaimed, "what do you want me to do...pull it out for you"? Meanwhile, after 1 year, I have still not had GI series, even w/hospitalizations... and do not have a good working relationship w/a GI specialist here in New York (outer borough, in Queens).Sometimes I feel hopeless...but, I can't let that attitude grab hold. Anyway, I pray for all you and all those suffering w/this horrible GI illness which is so often treated so casually or rather carelessly by many of the medical community...if they only new the suffering for themselves perhaps they'd be more understanding...but I'd never wish this on ANYBODY! Jay


----------

